# can one rider file multiple reports



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

can one rider whos really disgruntled file reports for multiple catergories, or even multiple reports for 1 catergory??????


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd like to know the same. Today my "Reported Issues in the last 500 trips" increased from one issue to eight issues. My feedback from last week was 4.95 (18 out of 19 gave me 5 stars). How did I suddenly get 7 new reported issues in one day? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here. This morning I only had 1 issue, and then after an awesome day with decent PAX, I see that I have 10 new issues, 2 for each category. Anyone else? And also, does this actually matter?...or is it one of those...lets ban these drivers over "bad reports" and get them to pay for the "improvement course" to get back online - type thing?


----------



## awins (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang I had like 20 reports show up . Only had 3 before today. Stuff like dangerous driving and clean car. And those two where the one says dont use the maps and the other one says to use the maps. So freaking funny. How are we suppose to believe any of this. The kicker is that I only took 6 trips this morning and I'm pretty sure they all rated 5 stars or didn't rate.


----------



## Lrenaj (Feb 4, 2016)

I too opened the app to find a LOT of new complaints. What gets me is the 4 attitude ones. Honey you think I got an attitude check yourself and walk.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmm.., so I just checked again... And now all the issues are gone. Just back to that 1 I had . This is interesting. Are they testing something out? I didn't even write them an email yet.


----------



## Lrenaj (Feb 4, 2016)

All but two are now there. I'd like to know what was going down because obviously those reports came from somewhere and I don't enjoy the surprise culture Uber cultivates


----------



## awins (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya they are doing something. Nearly every time they announce something new my app messes up a few weeks before. It happened with the destination filter. And again with the pool countdown timer. 

Also does anyone know how to turn off the locations of the gas stations that now appear on the map?


----------

